# Planning on moving to Cyprus



## cypsun (Oct 23, 2011)

I am looking into moving over to Cyprus with my partner as we are completely fed up with life in the uk. We are 55 and 59. I already have an apartment in Cyprus so accomodation is not a problem. I have a house in the UK which I could rent out, which has a small mortgage on it at the moment. So some of the rental can go towards living costs in Cyprus. We want to be self employed in Cyprus as this seems the best option. My partner is a printer by trade and we are looking into the prospects of this on a small business scale, doing printing for smaller businesses and individuals. We would also consider property holiday cleaning/maintenance/pool cleaning although understand that there is alot of competition out there! I do have experience on my side though as to the needs of this as I have had my own holiday properties in Cyprus for the last 8 years and completely understand the pitfalls of finding someone reliable and honest to look after property. 
Any advice would be helpful
Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You are right that there is very fierce competition in the property maintenance/pool cleaning business. However many who are doing it not legal, havnt had the training for pool maintenance, don't have any public liability insurance, don't pay social insurance or taxes etc.
Many of these people will find themselves on the wrong end of the government departments before much longer so if you do go into this sort of business do it legally, cover all your bases and you will there to pick up the pieces when others are fined and forced to close down.
The social insurance dept and the tax man are encouraging people to report anyone who is operating illegally so it is only a matter of time for many before they are caught.

As for the print business, if your partner can do a good job at a reasonable price maybe there would be an opening for him although again there are quite a few such businesses but many charge high prices for their work.


----------



## cypsun (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Veronica it's Shirley just rejoined the site couldn't remember my original username!! lol

We're both so fed up with the UK and our jobs even my new job isn't the best, so it's just an income for me at the moment!

Shirley


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow Hi Shirley,

Welcome back to the site:clap2::clap2:
You used to be Tammy123 I think

Looking forward to seeing you at Christmas


----------



## cypsun (Oct 23, 2011)

We both can't wait until Christmas only 8 weeks tomorrow !!

We were talking last night about how fed up we both are with UK/jobs etc. So I thought I would get the ball rolling looking into things. I think we would both move over tomorrow!

I think the swimming pool certificate is a must, will have to look into doing it in the uk. Would like to aim at the higher end rentals.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cypsun said:


> We both can't wait until Christmas only 8 weeks tomorrow !!
> 
> We were talking last night about how fed up we both are with UK/jobs etc. So I thought I would get the ball rolling looking into things. I think we would both move over tomorrow!
> 
> I think the swimming pool certificate is a must, will have to look into doing it in the uk. Would like to aim at the higher end rentals.


There is a guy in Peyia who does the training here if you can't get it done in the Uk.
National Swimming Pool Foundation : Cyprus Villas


----------



## cypsun (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Veronica  

I'll get in touch with him


----------

